# UPS Store told me shipping cigars was "illegal"



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

So, I'm #5 in kgoings' Win a Humidor contest.

I don't have any 5-finger bags, so I food-saved the cigars I was going to send him and took that bag to the UPS store. I told the guy "I need a box and some bubble wrap to send these cigars."

He replies, "You can't send cigars, it's illegal."
My reply was "Why? It's not like they're Cubans. I just bought them last night!"

I wound up having to buy the box and bubble wrap separately, leave the store, pack the box, come back in, and say "I'd like to ship this box."

He asks, "Oh, and you're shipping _gifts_?"
Me: "Yeah, _gifts_."

So, is openly mailing cigars against some kind of rule or law, federal or otherwise? Or was this guy just giving me a hard time?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

And that's why I don't use UPS, slower than USPS, less reliable than USPS and more expensive than USPS.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep shipping cigars via UPS is really illegal 

Just ask your B&M how they get their shipments of stogies. It is usually a big brown truck oddley enough shaped like a cigar box.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to work for UPS before the strike in 97 and thats why I send nothing UPS. I was an unloader and all we did was break stuff......:hn


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never heard of any hooey like that. That is exactly why I tell them very little and have it wrapped up ahead of time-whenever I send just about anything. A counter clerk w/UPS acted like I was a criminal one day because I was sending a firearm-took a supervisor coming out to tell her to cool it.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

As you will note, most gorillas work with USPS around here. Easier and cheaper, and much more convienent.:tu

Try this thread for some help:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131652&highlight=shipping+help


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

brown suited guys bring cigars to the store every day. ill ask him tomorrow about it.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I was thinking maybe their problem with it was that since I'm not an approved dealer, I could be sending cigars to someone who shouldn't have them. And they have no idea if the cigars I'm shipping are, in fact, NOT Cubans.

Still doesn't change the fact that I was cheesed off, though.

I will use USPS for future shipments. I should know better, my dad is a mailman!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I've had no problem shipping UPS. Plus you get a tracking number. I've had them wrap up cigars a couple times for me and it was never a hassle. Sometimes you just get a clerk who doesn't know anything, happens everywhere.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tenor CS said:


> He replies, "You can't send cigars, it's illegal."
> 
> *So, is openly mailing cigars against some kind of rule or law, federal or otherwise?* Or was this guy just giving me a hard time?


Yes in most states its against the law. People avoid paying taxes like that.


smokinpoke said:


> Just ask your B&M how they get their shipments of stogies. It is usually a big brown truck oddley enough shaped like a cigar box.


they pay taxes on there shippment and it's there business which makes it legal hey when u get that pass dont tell them it's cigars hope yall enjoy it. It shold be there soon.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

according to their website the only thing that is prohibited is cigarettes.

LINK



> *General Restrictions and Prohibitions*
> 
> Shipper shall not tender to UPS any Tobacco Product Shipment that does not conform to the following general restrictions and prohibitions:
> 
> ...


Chas


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I sell alot of stuff on ebay and use USPS 95% of the time. I have used UPS to ship certain things and have shipped a few firearms as well. I always package my stuff and then take it in there. My main thing is I don't want them to know whats in my box incase it's something they like and my package may just dissapear.......


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That's why I only ship T shirts, coffee mugs and pen & pencil sets.:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tenor CS said:


> I will use USPS for future shipments. I should know better, my dad is a mailman!


Your Dad is a mailman, and you use UPS? :r

That's like a kid who has a Dad who runs a Chevy dealership buying a Ford.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

:r :r :r

Thanks man, I totally needed that!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i used to do all of my cigar shipping with my job's UPS account. i would pack the cigars and drop the box down at my jobs shipping department. the UPS guy picked boxes up everyday at 3:00 pm. i would than have the charge taken out of my paycheck at the end of the week. it was the easiest thing ever.
the only time i had a problem was when i tried to ship a box out of the country, to canada to be exact. i filled out a customs form, i wrote cigars as the items inside the box (i had shipped cigars a hundred times, so who cares right?). i get a page around 3:30pm from my shipping department, i was told that i would have to have a liscense to import/export tobacco products, something that usually only cigar merchants had, so the UPS guy wouldn't take it. i asked him (my buddy in the shipping department) if i could just re-pack the box and not say that it was cigars in there. being that the account was the companies, he did not want to take the risk, so it was a no-go. 
i asked my buddy in our shipping department to call USPS and see if they would do it. they told him the same thing, that i would need a liscense to ship tobacco products through customs (out of the country). 
so i re-packed the box and labeled them as "wooden samples", went down to USPS and shipped them no problem.
so as far as i know, you can ship cigars inside the 50 states, you may have problems trying to ship them out of the country, if you write cigars or tobacco as the contents on the customs forms.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

jkorp said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA!!

yea i've had a few UPS packages arrive like that! lol


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tenor CS said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Thanks man, I totally needed that!


Glad I could improve your mood!


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> That's why I only ship T shirts, coffee mugs and pen & pencil sets.:r:r


I usually ship candles


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Free boxes, discount when you use Click N Ship, fast delivery. You can even ask for a pickup if you have lots of boxes. USPS is the way to go. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> That's why I only ship T shirts, coffee mugs and pen & pencil sets.:r:r


Dave sent me a pen and pencil set!! I love those Simones pencils!! :tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I watch from our Camera at work how the UPS driver kicked some heavy boxes to the truck with his feet.



OSIRIS said:


> I used to work for UPS before the strike in 97 and thats why I send nothing UPS. I was an unloader and all we did was break stuff......:hn


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

oh, I forgot what can brown do for you.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

UPS sucks.... they screw up deliveries... and they just take too long.... usps is much better just my:2


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

BamBam said:


> And that's why I don't use UPS, slower than USPS, less reliable than USPS and more expensive than USPS.


You are clueless buddy. He used the UPS STORE, which is a franchise operation, independently owned and operated. And UPS has the fastest time in transit maps of any of the carriers, including USPS. The only time the post office EVER gets something somewhere faster is if it is part of a contract UPS cargo load (they lease cargo space on UPS transit lines sometimes) or if it involves a saturday delivery. Otherwise, espouse some truths or bring the facts to the table.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

When I worked for Davidoff here in Vegas...everything was shipped via FedEx...with insurance.

The only illegal tobacco to send out of state is cigarettes...it has to do with the tax stamp on the bottom of each individual pack. If you do not have a license to sell cigarettes...you cannot ship them.

At least that is how things have been explained to me...


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Your Dad is a mailman, and you use UPS? :r
> 
> That's like a kid who has a Dad who runs a Chevy dealership buying a Ford.


parents own a Import Repair Center, and I always wanted a Chevy Tahoe..

go figure..

And by the way, I never send cigars.. the feedbacks I have are for chocolate that I send with the one or two cigars in there for good measure..


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Your Dad is a mailman, and you use UPS? :r
> 
> That's like a kid who has a Dad who runs a Chevy dealership buying a Ford.


The kid buying the Ford just means that he is smarter than his father.:chk:chk


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey! You're not supposed to ship "spirits" either. That's why I ship baby formula to my son in Utah.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah some girl gave me the same about a yer ago. I didn't even argue, I just use USPS now. Cheaper and faster anyway. :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RaiderinKS said:


> You are clueless buddy. He used the UPS STORE, which is a franchise operation, independently owned and operated. And UPS has the fastest time in transit maps of any of the carriers, including USPS. *The only time the post office EVER gets something somewhere faster is if it is part of a contract UPS cargo load *(they lease cargo space on UPS transit lines sometimes) or if it involves a saturday delivery. Otherwise, *espouse some truths or bring the facts to the table.*


UPS can send a 1 pound package from 90210 to 06032 in 2-3 days for 4.80?


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

First of all I hope you didn't buy the packing material at the UPS store. They wanted to charge me $7.00 for a box and peanuts. The box was was about 8 x 8 x 8 and they were going to charge me $7.00?!?!?! No way. I went to Officmax and got what I needed for under $5.00 and had enough packing material for about another 10 shipments. UPS stores are notoriously expensive!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

If that's illegal, then I guess the packages I get from our Miami office full of cigars each and every week is illegal. Tell him to take a hike.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Ah ha, 
I think I know why they say its not legal. Maybe because its Flamable? lol


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

UPS is not only faster then USPS, but USPS cannot be tracked to an exact location. Also, you know the exact day it will be delivered. If something is held up, you may not know with USPS. This is very handy when you are receiving packages that need to be signed for. I believe that USPS is cheaper, but that is the only advantage.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, well my bulldog's smarter than your honor student, so there. :r
USPS/UPS/FedEx/DHL/Pack Mule/Etc. All have their pros. All have their cons. I worked several years in logistics and supply aboard a military base. I have dealt with them all at some point. None are perfect, but I use USPS Priority mail if given a choice when ordering something, and 99% of the time when shipping. Not that this has anything to do with the topic the OP originally started, but I didn't want to feel left out of the love fest.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Tenor CS said:


> So, I'm #5 in kgoings' Win a Humidor contest.
> 
> I don't have any 5-finger bags, so I food-saved the cigars I was going to send him and took that bag to the UPS store. I told the guy "I need a box and some bubble wrap to send these cigars."
> 
> ...


.
*Since your location is Disney World was the clerks name Goofy?*
.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Most of the clerks that work at UPS Stores are absolutely clueless fast-food level types. I advise against dealing with any UPS Store unless it's only to ship something that is already packaged. Half the time, they screw that up too since they have to enter the shipping information into a computer to print out a label (always double check UPS Store labels!).


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had nothing but trouble at my UPS store! That guy was full of :BS!!!

Next time tell him you are shipping human remains and see what his reaction is!!!


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I never ship anything by UPS, but I've got a great delivery guy. It's the same guy all the time. He brought me a lot of good cigars last year, and I gave him a nice tip at Christmas. He's friendly and takes good care of me.

I sent some cigars to Afghanistan last year via USPS. When I told the clerk what was in the package, she tried her darndest to find a rule that I couldn't ship cigars there, and was clearly disappointed when she couldn't refuse my package.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

stevieray said:


> UPS can send a 1 pound package from 90210 to 06032 in 2-3 days for 4.80?


Lets see:


> Ship From: 90210, UNITED STATES Ship To: 06032, UNITED STATES
> Shipment Date: Monday, April 28, 2008 Total Shipment Weight: 1 lbs.
> 
> UPS 3 Day Select®
> ...


And thats the com rate not res,

Guess the answer is no.

Chas


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> Lets see:
> And thats the com rate not res,
> 
> Guess the answer is no.
> ...


I think Steve was talking about a priority shipment. Never had one that took longer than 3 days, and only $4.80 when you use click n ship.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

BamBam said:


> And that's why I don't use UPS, slower than USPS, less reliable than USPS and more expensive than USPS.


:tpd: All the way, I hate UPS. They never leave the Package at my door, and I always have to go to the local UPS Hub and pick up my package. it is always a pain in the A$$.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

groogs said:


> :tpd: All the way, I hate UPS. They never leave the Package at my door, and I always have to go to the local UPS Hub and pick up my package. it is always a pain in the A$$.


Probably because:

A) you live in an apartment
B) there is no place to leave it where it will not be in plain view from the street
c) the person who lived there before liked to file bogus theft claims, and your address is still on file

Edit: Furthermore, some jackasses like you just dont get it. UPS is not only responsible to the receiver, but also the sender. If they leave something and it disappears, they have to pay the shipper for it. The whole world does not revolve around you.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Edit: Furthermore, some jackasses like you just dont get it.


WOW his first response to the thread was to agree with another poster, simply stated they never leave the package at his door, for whatever reason.

And BTW IT IS A PAIN IN THE A$$ to go to the hub, for what ever reason.

That makes him a Jackass?

Chas


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Edit: Furthermore, some jackasses like you just dont get it.


I'd have to say that your choice of words was very poor.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Shabalula said:


> I usually ship candles


me too, scented candles


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

RaiderinKS said:


> Probably because:
> 
> A) you live in an apartment
> B) there is no place to leave it where it will not be in plain view from the street
> ...


No does it revolve around UPS. Seems like every time someone disagrees with your beloved UPS, you have an issue with it. Disagreements are one thing, but resorting to name calling because someone has their own opinion that doesn't coincide with yours.....Well, maybe you ought to think a little before you hit "submit reply". And before all you monkeys go shouting "community policing", save it. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. I call em like I see em, and that jackass comment was very uncalled for. I have reported the post as well, and the admin team has been made aware, so 5 more pages of useless posts like mine are not really needed.:tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> No does it revolve around UPS. Seems like every time someone disagrees with your beloved UPS, you have an issue with it. Disagreements are one thing, but resorting to name calling because someone has their own opinion that doesn't coincide with yours.....Well, maybe you ought to think a little before you hit "submit reply". And before all you monkeys go shouting "community policing", save it. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. I call em like I see em, and that jackass comment was very uncalled for. I have reported the post as well, and the admin team has been made aware, so 5 more pages of useless posts like mine are not really needed.:tu


Posts like his irk me because they violate the nature of a well meaning, critical consumer. Instead he says he:

1) Hates UPS
2) because they never leave his stuff there
3) he has to go pickup his stuff at the hub

He does not give any reason or even allude to any kind of facts about why these conditions exist for him and not everyone else. It gets old that companies in the shipping industry get treated worse than anyone else out there by people.

And no, the world does NOT revolve around UPS (I dont work there anymore btw). But they are under a contractual agreement to not only get you your stuff (its not really your stuff, its the shippers stuff) but to also protect the shippers goods. PEOPLE THAT DO NOT UNDERSTAND THIS BASIC PRINCIPLE STRIKE ME AS BEING UNINTELLIGENT, AND THEY PISS ME OFF FROM TIME TO TIME. Does that warrant me calling him a jackass? Maybe, maybe not. Reasonable people could disagree on that debate. Either way, I am sorry I hurt your little feelings, and I will make my peace with him since what I did is so terrible.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

wow, i need a cigar now!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

RaiderinKS said:


> Posts like his irk me because they violate the nature of a well meaning, critical consumer. Instead he says he:
> 
> 1) Hates UPS
> 2) because they never leave his stuff there
> ...


I suggest you do because people who respond this way basically strike me as unintelligent, and they piss me off from time to time.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OK I could be wrong here, but I dont think it maters what method you send them the original point is still correct. I do believe USPS is not supposed to curry alcohol, tobacco or firearms between private parties.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

sjnovakovich said:


> First of all I hope you didn't buy the packing material at the UPS store. They wanted to charge me $7.00 for a box and peanuts.


Well, the box was only $2.00. I have another package of 5 cigars going out on Monday. I've got it all set up and ready to go. I food-saved the cigars into one long bag. I actually don't vacuum-pack them, as the air caught in there seems to cushion the cigars nicely. To fill out the box, I used the products of my handy-dandy paper shredder. And THIS package is going out via USPS.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Shipped PIF trade via USPS thurs., priority mail, and z3ro posted in the PIF forum he received the package friday, albeit to neighboring state, just seemed super quick to me. Interesting part is I decided to re-package the item at the post office and the clerk helped pack the cigars, wonder if he could be charged with 'aid and abetting'. :r


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Addiction said:


> OK I could be wrong here, but I dont think it maters what method you send them the original point is still correct. *I do believe USPS is not supposed to curry* alcohol, *tobacco* or firearms *between private parties.*


I don't think so. I found this interesting read:



> Some tobacco-related transactions conducted over the Internet are fulfilled by shipping the products through the Postal Service. Therefore, policymakers concerned about unlawful tobacco sales have requested that the Postal Service take action to reduce the ability of tobacco retailers to use the Postal Service for illicit sales.
> 
> *Although tobacco products are presently eligible to be entered into the mail*, we are committed to working with state, local, and federal officials to combat illegal tobacco transactions. The Postal Service has taken several steps using our existing authority to address this issue, such as information sharing with foreign posts, and collaborating with ongoing law enforcement initiatives to prosecute illegal activity.
> 
> ...


From APRIL 24, 2008 
( STATEMENT BEFORE COMMITTEE ON OVERSIGHT AND GOVERNMENT REFORM )

Long read but interesting.

Chas


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Whenever I place my box on the USPS counter and they ask that question "Is there any items in the box that are perishable, breakable, etc", I just say "no", because it is none of their damn business what I'm mailing to another person period.

That reminds me that on Thurday this week on my return flight from Sacramento, I was standing at the Southwest Airline counter checking in and showed the young lady my return ticket and drivers license. She asked me if I was "armed" and I asked "What?", and she said "Are you armed sir?" and I anwered "I guess so" as I held up both of my arms that were attached to my body for her to see. It got her to give me a big ol'  ...


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

MarkinCA said:


> Whenever I place my box on the USPS counter and they ask that question "Is there any items in the box that are perishable, breakable, etc", I just say "no", because it is none of their damn business what I'm mailing to another person period.
> 
> That reminds me that on Thurday this week on my return flight from Sacramento, I was standing at the Southwest Airline counter checking in and showed the young lady my return ticket and drivers license. She asked me if I was "armed" and I asked "What?", and she said "Are you armed sir?" and I anwered "I guess so" as I held up both of my arms that were attached to my body for her to see. It got her to give me a big ol'  ...


I'd be worried about getting arrested


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

z3ro said:


> I'd be worried about getting arrested


I once told the counter lady back when they asked if you packed your own bag that a gentleman packed it for but he was so busy muttering about "death to the infidels" that I forgot to ask his name. That comic gem lead to the longest 4 hour questioning period of my life LOL.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha RG for you!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

RaiderinKS said:


> Probably because:
> 
> A) you live in an apartment
> B) there is no place to leave it where it will not be in plain view from the street
> ...





RaiderinKS said:


> I will make my peace with him since what I did is so terrible.


No need to make peace you have not hurt my feelings, you have just shown your true colors to all the other members of this great club.

To answer your comment, I have been to the UPS Hub many times and have spoken to them about leaving packages at my door. They have never told me there were any complaints from a former tennant, and they said it was up to the driver. I have asked the driver many times to please leave the package on my porch, which is covered and completly blocked from clear view of the street and or sidewalk, but he continues to leave postit notes on my door. The driver also fails to fill out the postit notes he leaves, so I don't know if the package is for me or my Fiancee. Not only will the driver not leave my package, he won't even complete his job. I am sorry you don't like to hear bad things about UPS, but the fact is they are far inferior to USPS and there is nothin you can do to change my mind about it. There is a reason 99% of the members of this forum send their packages USPS. I am sory if this hurts your feeling it is just the way I feel, and I was able to express my feelings without childish name calling.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

groogs said:


> There is a reason 99% of the members of this forum send their packages USPS.


:tpd: This is the one thing that you learn pretty fast if you try to use any other delivery service. :tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

groogs said:


> No need to make peace you have not hurt my feelings, you have just shown your true colors to all the other members of this great club.
> 
> To answer your comment, I have been to the UPS Hub many times and have spoken to them about leaving packages at my door. They have never told me there were any complaints from a former tennant, and they said it was up to the driver. I have asked the driver many times to please leave the package on my porch, which is covered and completly blocked from clear view of the street and or sidewalk, but he continues to leave postit notes on my door. The driver also fails to fill out the postit notes he leaves, so I don't know if the package is for me or my Fiancee. Not only will the driver not leave my package, he won't even complete his job. I am sorry you don't like to hear bad things about UPS, but the fact is they are far inferior to USPS and there is nothin you can do to change my mind about it. There is a reason 99% of the members of this forum send their packages USPS. I am sory if this hurts your feeling it is just the way I feel, and I was able to express my feelings without childish name calling.


See, with this kind of information people can make informed decisions about who to use. But your previous post is biased and lacks factual basis. I never said UPS was perfect (as it appears the driver is ignoring his responsibilities here), but honestly, not everyones complaint is valid.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

To those who have decided this is a good time to pile on and ding me, know this:

I had no right to call groogs any kind of name. But otherwise, I have every right to my opinion, and it certainly comes with more knowledge than anyone else I have seen posting in this thread up until this point. You might think I am blindly defending UPS, but that is not the case. In fact, I would take up this same fight for FrEDex or DHL. People must be complete when complaining about service companies otherwise others get a skewed view of their services. This is not only my opinion, but the viewpoints of many independent rating agencies and magazines when it comes to rating service industries. If you don't like me or how I go about things, that is fine. But get off of your high horses.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

This might be dangerous, but I'll jump in.

UPS doesn't market to you and me, the average Joe Schmoes. They are a service provider whose primary customers are small-medium sized businesses (expanding rapidly to larger ones). Because the requirements for these customers are different than what you and I need when we mail something, and because the requirements often have to be tailored specifically to the individual business, prices are necessarily higher. UPS does not really consider the USPS to be competion because of the difference in the client base.

However, you and I pay for UPS services every time we pay for shipping charges when we buy something. So even though UPS's marketing is to the businesses, and their prices and services are geared towards those businesses, we are in reality the end customer. So you deserve to have your concerns heard.

The proper way to do this is to call the local Hub when your package car driver doesn't treat you or your package the way he/she should. Ask for the customer service supervisor. Bad service should be made known quickly to those who can change it.

Disclaimer: When I'm not overseas I work for UPS, although I ship primarily USPS (don't tell the boss).


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

RaiderinKS said:


> You are clueless buddy.





RaiderinKS said:


> Furthermore, some jackasses like you just dont get it.





RaiderinKS said:


> PEOPLE THAT DO NOT UNDERSTAND THIS BASIC PRINCIPLE STRIKE ME AS BEING UNINTELLIGENT, AND THEY PISS ME OFF FROM TIME TO TIME. Does that warrant me calling him a jackass? Maybe, maybe not. Reasonable people could disagree on that debate. Either way, I am sorry I hurt your little feelings, and I will make my peace with him since what I did is so terrible.





RaiderinKS said:


> To those who have decided this is a good time to pile on and ding me, know this:
> 
> I had no right to call groogs any kind of name. But otherwise, I have every right to my opinion, and it certainly comes with more knowledge than anyone else I have seen posting in this thread up until this point. . . . If you don't like me or how I go about things, that is fine. But get off of your high horses.


Put . . . the . . . shovel . . . down.
:2


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I try to use USPS (most of the time) when I have a choice. I keep a stack of blank UPS InfoNotice slips for when i'm not going to be around day of delivery. I just fill one out and leave it where the driver would.


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the shipping problems. As long as the second ones get there, then it's all good. :tu I prefer USPS, has to do with costs of shipping and reliability, as well as customer service. :ss


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow I don't know if I dare?? But I have had items left on my doorstep from UPS that is not even addressed to me. I live on a "AVE" and I am getting "Drive" boxes. I have told them over and over I am AVE new driver get boxes. OK Box left at my door and no one home and it is taken. The other party comes a few days later asking if I got their box. Well UPS said you did??? I said I am sorry if they left a box at my door for I was away for 3 days and had just returned. Now I have a 8x11 Sheet of Paper saying PLEASE DON'T LEAVE MAIL ADDRESSED TO person XYZ they live on DRIVE NOT AVE. I have lost a Computer sent by UPS from HP. HP's fault seeing I told them not to send it until I got back from Vacation. UPS dropped it off 2 hours after I left the first day and who knows how long it sat there before someone took it. However it was not there when I got home. HP replaced it. This month I had some Cigars from Taboo and a little Hummi sent to me Via UPS. Not thinking to ask for Sign only when I ordered. It was left on my doorstep I come home a freak out because it is not here. I call Taboo and then call UPS while I am waiting for the transfer to the claims department my Neighbor comes over and said that while he was coming home he seen someone sit down on my steps as if they were caught. So He came up asked if he could help him as if he lived here he said no just need to rest and walked away. So he took the box for safe keeping. When the person comes on the line to take the report from UPS I tell them all taken care if it was with my neighbor. Odd thing is I have a Camera on my front porch even though it was not on should have kept someone away. Now I have new recorder. When UPS comes to my door Knocks says UPS and runs away. USPS comes knocks waits for a minute or 2 and then leaves it unless it must be signed for then just a postit. 

James.

With the Taboo Package I am just glad it worked out the way it did. Seeing it was my first order with them and not a good way to start a relationship.


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

OSIRIS said:


> I used to work for UPS before the strike in 97 and thats why I send nothing UPS. I was an unloader and all we did was break stuff......:hn


:tpd: I used to break sh*t/loose sh*t all of time while unloading....


----------

